# Lupo gti - tell me more ?



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

thinking of getting mrs B a small run around - but something not too slouchy - was thinking of lupo gti ? 

Anything i need to look out for on these - after a standard one say 02 plate etc

ta


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Bouncer, they are good cars, maybe the window regulators with the electric windows might fall apart.

They are nippy little things, 1.6 litre 125 bhp and will hit 120 mph, but they are light in weight, so the power to weight ratio, is impressive.

The build quality is there as well, just hunt down a low mileage with full service history.

They are getting rarer on the road, I have seen one for ages, nice to park for the small size.

Some of them have been ripped through the rev counter, but quite a few GTI'S have from the VW range.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

1.6 16v 120 bhp ish..quick car, the only thing i can remember a vw specialist tell me about all vag 1.6's is the gear boxes. They have a part in them which can crack and break. 

Other than that they are an awesome car.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are looking for one, It might be a good idea to get it vag.comed, not all the time the faults will pick up, rough indication, diagnostics.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Speak to Alex 225 ( I think  ) on here, he used to have one, gave me a few tips when I was looking a few years back...

:thumb:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Best car i have ever owned, not the fastest or best on the twisties but full of character. Surprisingly spacious in the front (i'm 6"2). 

They came in 5speed initially but were changed to the 6 speed at the end of 2001 i think. The 6 speed is a great box and doesnt have the problems that the 5 speed has. 

There are about 900 in the uk, they hold their value UNBELIEVABLY, i traded mine in in 2008 and would struggle to buy it now for the same price. 

Seem to be quite high insurance, group 11. Get with a good spec if you can find it. Oh and. Set of coilovers is a must.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nearly right mate, mine was a Lupo Sport so as standard a 100bhp 1.4 16v engine. Was a bit tweaked so close to GTI power. 

AAAaaanyway, the GTI is a very cool little car. Early models were a 5 speed later models a 6. All had the same engine which was a 1.6 16v with 125bhp as mentioned. I'm pretty sure some came with leather interiors but not sure if that was standard or an option. Same for the Xenons although I'm pretty sure they all came with Xenons. 

Their biggest downside in my opinion is their price. They hold their value extremely well which means if you own one great but they're not the best value for money to buy.

To me it'd be the kind of car to buy as a keeper rather than as a runabout as they are becoming rarer and more collectible. 

One thing to consider is that a top end Lupo GTI will go for £5k, an early RS Twingo 133 will go for £5,500. Build quality isn't disimilar, both have character but one will be a lot newer. 

The Lupo GTI has to be the kind of car you really want to buy because it's a Lupo GTI. If you're looking for value for money or the best warm-hatch for your money it's not necessarily the car for you. If that makes sense.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Nippy little cars and come with a good spec. Try and get a 6 speed version, these are more sought after! Brad at work had one and loved it, we tuned it up abit obviously  He still regrets selling it but it was costing a fortune in fuel as his journey was all motorway and it is not really a car for motorway driving. 

Make sure it has the proper doors and wings for the Lupo GTi! They should be ally as standard, which is obviously lighter than the normal steel doors. Replacements are very expensive and when repaired after a crash or damage alot of people opt for the cheaper "normal" panels.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I've got a Lupo GTI.

I've owned it for over a year now and I haven't had a single bit of bother with it.
Although mine is modified a little.

Look out for noisy starter motor.
Check that all windows have Sekurit on them and the rear has Pilkington on.
The reason I say this is the GTI glass is 3mm thick being 2mm thinner than standard.
Look for corrosion on boot handle too.
Take your PTG, the wings and doors are aliminium so check that the correct panels are stil there.

Another thing if your giving it a correction, the paint on mine is like granite so could be the same. Mine needed 5 hits of wool before being refined.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Few points others have mentioned..

The gearbox in the Lupo GTI shouldnt give you a single problem, 5or 6 spd.
It was the box in the Polo GTI's that are naff.

They are very rare now too, I think mine is possibly now 1 of 60 in Tornado-Red.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Few points others have mentioned..
> 
> The gearbox in the Lupo GTI shouldnt give you a single problem, 5or 6 spd.
> It was the box in the Polo GTI's that are naff.
> ...


same engine n box arn't they?

just going off what the vw chappy said.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you want me to pm you.

I know where there is a 51 plate 6 speed in silver. Going very cheap IMO


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

davies20 said:


> If you want me to pm you.
> 
> I know where there is a 51 plate 6 speed in silver. Going very cheap IMO


Sure send me over details :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

The_Bouncer said:


> Sure send me over details :thumb:


Just had a look on auto trader and it isn't amazingly cheap I don't think. Plus it's been a cat D!

My bad. Sorry chap!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

davies20 said:


> Just had a look on auto trader and it isn't amazingly cheap I don't think. Plus it's been a cat D!
> 
> My bad. Sorry chap!


ok thx for looking & checking :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> same engine n box arn't they?
> 
> just going off what the vw chappy said.


Same engines different heads..

Same box but different internals I think, all Polo's are 5 speed.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Same engines different heads..
> 
> Same box but different internals I think, all Polo's are 5 speed.


ah you learn something new every day. thanks :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

as already mentioned flywheels are very iffy and imo the gear boxes are all weak, electric window switches tend to fall apart but an easy fit also door lock springs tend to fall apart again cheap fix. 
i wouldnt be to worried about its faults all models suffer there own general faults


----------



## sam bignell (Apr 4, 2009)

justina3 said:


> as already mentioned flywheels are very iffy and imo the gear boxes are all weak, electric window switches tend to fall apart but an easy fit also door lock springs tend to fall apart again cheap fix.
> i wouldnt be to worried about its faults all models suffer there own general faults


Don't argee with this at all and I've had two Lupo Gti's.

Never heard of a flywheel issue on the forum and also the problem tends to be with the 5 speed, no issues with the 6 and they're not weak! Common issue is the door check straps but a easy job and costs under £50.

I currently have a Black Gti on a 53 plate with only 27,400 miles on, six speed, air conditioning, full VW service history and cambelt just done at VW Bath

It will be up for sale in May, the front bumper is being resprayed on May 1st due to my old man parking his car into it (small scuff and I'll take a picture before hand, I'm just really picky and its free as he's paying) Car will be advertised for £6250


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Flywheels are not an Issue on the Lupo GTi as they use a single mass flywheel.


----------



## sam bignell (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3882193.htm

My lupo gti is now up for sale


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tidy motor...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a lovely looking Lupo


----------



## sam bignell (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you, need to take some pictures with a decent camera and not a iphone.

It's a great car and the next owner will be surprised how much I've spent with VW on this car. If somebody wants a low mileage, good condition, hpi clean and not a ragged car this is the one.

Most examples are either cat C or D due to the panels being Ali or had teenages ragging them back and forth. I'll throw the covers of my Liquid Yellow Clio V6 as an incentive if someone wants to come and look at it


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

wow 6k for 9 years old volkswagen ... so what is special about this cars ?? why so expensive


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Alzak said:


> wow 6k for 9 years old volkswagen ... so what is special about this cars ?? why so expensive


Think the answer lies in a few previous posts

I tried looking for a decent one of these a while back and couldn`t find one so gave up. Nice little cars though.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine is also for sale to the right buyer for the right price.

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/2002-vw-lupo-gti/101412159


----------

